# how long....



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

first , this might not be in the correct forum so I apologize.
I own show dogs, one male and one bitch. I am NOT going to breed so no worries. My bitch went into heat and I always send her off to my handler until she is done. (I know I have been really spoiled) anyway with the nationals coming up so soon I didn't want to make her take care of another dog, especially one not going to the show. I decided if I am going to own two intact animals I ought to figure this out. so my bitch has been in heat 3 weeks, yesterday she must have started to ovulate. when we are not home I keep one in a crate downstairs with the door shut and one upstairs in a crate. How the heck long will she ovulate for???? I now have two big babies in my home!:help:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Tips for a Female Dog in Heat

How Long Does the Heat Cycle Last in the Dog?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Bitches can be different. Some ovulate early, some late. Usually the heat cycle is 3 weeks, but to be safe, keep them totally separated for 28 days, since you saw the first blood.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks all , last night was a treat to say the least !!


----------

